# Server/Domainkonfiguration über Plesk



## xXRoggieXx (22. Mai 2006)

Ich habe nun schon in einigen anderen Foren nachgefragt und bisher konnte man mir nicht weiterhelfen (keine Antwort oder keine Ahnung)
Hoffe hier kann mir geholfen werden:

"Also mein Problem liegt darin, das ich mir nun einen eigenen Server gemietet habe. "vServer" von Blu.de mit der Domain xnetportal.net. 
Das auch alles schön und gut nur bin ich bei weiterem vorgehen immer wieder auf "Verwirrung" gestoßen. 
Denn das ganze einzurichten wurde schon übernommen (also Plesk) nur komm ich nun beim Einrichten von Domain/DNS ect. nicht weiter. 

Als erstes muss ich einen Kunden einrichten, welches mir auch gerade noch so gelingt. Darauf folgt dann die Domain (also in meinem Fall xnetportal.net). Diese muss ich dann mit meiner Server IP verbinden, welches sich auch nicht als schwer herausstellt. Dann PHP, MySQL u.s.w. als Template hinzufügen und tada, das ganze "Gerüst" steht. 

Über die beim Kunden eingegebenen FTP Daten komm ich nun auch auf einen Server (IP als Host) nur dort finde ich weder einen Ordner namens "www" noch irgend welche anderen bekannten Daten die über die Adresse "www.xnetportal.net" angezeigt werden. 
Daraus lässt sich sicherlich schließen das ich den Status der Domain an sich ändern muss, nur wie ich das mache, "KEINE AHNUNG". 
Ich habe nun schon "zig-Stunden" & "zig-Male" dies und das versucht und bin so langsam am verzweifeln. 
Weder über das "tolle" Handbuch von Plesk noch über FAQ von Blu konnte ich was heraus finden."

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen 
*mfg* Roggie


----------



## feierabendflasher (22. Mai 2006)

tjoar, wenn du auf den ftp kommst dann schaue mal nach dem Ordner "http",  die Datein da  löschen, und dein Projekt hochladen...  Fertig !! Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen !


----------



## xXRoggieXx (22. Mai 2006)

Wenn es so einfach wäre ^^
Aber danke erstmal für deine Anteilnahme .

Den Ordner "http" gibt es jedoch nicht.
Ein Freund von mir meinte das die Datein meistens unter "www" oder "httpdocs" gelagert werden.
Das komische ist jedoch, das über FTP/Plesk kein Ordner "www" ist und im Ordner "httpdocs" befinden sich zwar HTML Datei, diese sind jedoch für Testmeldungen direkt für Plesk.

Über das Statustool, Virtuozzo welches ich ebenfalls Nutzen kann, sind unter der Dateiverwaltung wesentlich mehr Ordner als über Plesk/FTP.
An sich, find ich jedenfalls, nicht weiter aussagekräftig, jedoch befindet sich dort ein Dateipfad (srv/httpdocs/www) in diesem befindet sich jedoch keine HTML Datei.

Außerdem besteht noch das Problem, das ich auf die von Virtuozzo angezeigten Datein nicht zugreifen kann. (also löschen ect)

Woran liegts ? Kennt jemand Rat oder noch besser, die Antwort ? ^^


----------



## feierabendflasher (22. Mai 2006)

es ist so einfach...
jo genau der ordner ist es.."httpdocs"
der kram da muss raus..der wird bei der instalation deiner domain automatisch angelegt..Die testseite ist dafür  da um zu testen nach der einrichtung der domain welche script-sprachen installiert sind bzw. unterstützt werden.
löschen kannst du es über plesk mit dem dateimanager der jeweiligen domain..
da einfach nach dem löschen deine index usw rein, dann klappt es..

srv/httpdocs/www ist teil des pfades auf deinem server zum "webspace" der domain sprich, der ordner httpdocs von deiner domain xportal.net hat den pfad srv/httpdocs/www/vhosts/xportal.net/httpdocs/

Lade in diesen ordner mal deine index einfach ! Es wird klappen !

desweiteren, lesen bildet, "This is the default page for xnetportal.net domain. This page is generated by Plesk. Please upload your own index.html file." steht doch ganz gross auf der testseite.. http://www.xnetportal.net...

viel spass beim rumprobieren..


----------



## Flex (22. Mai 2006)

Bei Strato Servern und ähnlichen Angeboten (SuSE 9.3 inkl Plesk 7.5) ist der Ordner für die über Plesk eingerichteten Domains:
/var/www/vhosts/domain.de/

Da ist nun das typische Plesk Skeleton aufgebaut.
Der Ordner httpdocs ist für Standardzugriffe auf den Webserver da, httpsdocs für Zugriffe über SSL.

Ich denke es wird bei dir ähnlich sein. Kenne mich mit 1Blu jedoch nicht ganz so gut aus.

Ich hoffe ich darf hier mal auf ein Forum verlinken was sich auf Server (und auch vServer) spezialisiert hat:
http://www.serversupportforum.de

Falls das verlinken auf fremde Support Seiten untersagt ist, editiert bitte den Post und schickt mir 'ne PM, damit ich das auch für die Zukunft weiß... Sorry


----------



## xXRoggieXx (22. Mai 2006)

feierabendflasher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es ist so einfach...
> jo genau der ordner ist es.."httpdocs"
> der kram da muss raus..der wird bei der instalation deiner domain automatisch angelegt..Die testseite ist dafür  da um zu testen nach der einrichtung der domain welche script-sprachen installiert sind bzw. unterstützt werden.
> löschen kannst du es über plesk mit dem dateimanager der jeweiligen domain..
> ...



Oh man, das es wirklich so einfach ist, hätte ich nie gedacht.
Seltsamer weise ist die Plesk fehlerseite vorher nicht dort erschienen, was mich nun natürlich etwas dumm da stehen lässt. Aber egal 
Ich bin froh das es funktioniert, und vielen vielen Danke für die schnelle Hilfe 

*mfg* Roggie


----------

